# ANT: signjar und /dev/random / Temporäres urandom nutzen?



## Klodban (18. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

in einem Ant-Script setze ich signjar ein.

Nun beschäftigen mich zwei Dinge.

Zum einen habe ich festgestellt, dass dieses Target Zufallszahlen aus /dev/random bezieht.

Da dieses Random sehr schnell aufgebraucht ist. Es ist natürlich für Entwickler-Tests sehr ungünstig. Wenn dieses Device genutzt wird, dann dauert der Deploy 10 Minuten. Benutze ich urandom so braucht es nur 2-3 Minuten.

Gerne würde ich einfach für die Developer-Version zum Testen der Anwendung das unsichere urandom nutzen. Beispielweise, indem eine weitere Option wie "-Dsign=unsecure" gesetzt wird ud somit die richtigen Einstellugnen getroffen werden.

Aktuell habe ich dies nur geschafft, indem die "java.security" die folgende Einstellung geändert wird:

```
securerandom.source=file:/dev/urandom
```

Nun ist das keine Lösung.

Wie kann ich nun beim Ant-Aufruf dies machen, dass nur bei dem urandom genutzt wird, und nicht standardmäßig für alle Programme. Da dies fahrlässig unsicher ist.

Mit "ant -Dsecurerandom.source=file:/dev/urandom" habe ich es auch schon vergeblich versucht. Dies blieb ohne weitere Wirkung. Auch der Task "Property" war ohne Wirkung.

Unter http://ant.apache.org/manual-rc/CoreTasks/signjar.html steht eine Option "sysproperty" für signjar, aber auch diese blieb ohne Wirkung.

Hat jemand da eine Idee, wie man dieses Problem lösen könnte?

Das zweite was mich daran beschäftigt, warum eigentlich Zufallszahlen beim Signieren gebraucht werden. Das würde mich einfach aus Verständnisgründen interessieren.

Grüße

Nachtrag: auch ein "ant -Djava.security.egd=file:/dev/urandom" lässt Ant ziemlich ungerührt.


----------



## Klodban (11. Jan 2007)

Hat jemand einen Hinweis? Eine Idee?

Grüße


----------



## Gast (22. Mrz 2007)

Versuch mal

ln -s /dev/urandom /dev/urandom_jre

-Djava.security.egd=file:/dev/urandom_jre


----------

